# Catfishing on Conroe is still good!!



## bigonegotaway (Nov 2, 2005)

Went out yesterday a caught 40 keepers. We left before getting our limit, it started getting to hot for my fishing buddy so we left. Had a ice chest full so I didn't feel to bad. But could have had our limit in about 30 more minutes. Got enough catfish to last all summer now, if rainbowrunner don't eat them all up.







We left the water at about 11:30, back home by 1:30.


----------



## Postalsnap (May 29, 2007)

*Wow!!!*

***??? I must be an idiot. I can never find fish like that. I've been up by the dam, over at the 1097 bridge, Bentwater, and I've never caught anything like that. At the most I've come away with 5 cats. I usually tear up the bream (which I prefer). I must be doing something wrong. Have never had luck like that since I left Alabama 12 years ago.

Nice catch. I'm totally jealous. I've got some Milo brewing. Maybe that will change my luck some.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Way to go, great catch. Do you mind telling bait used, depth, and general area where caught.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Don't know what bait he used. But, under 1097 look for 18-23 ft of water. Fish straight down about 4" off the bottom with punch bait and a #8 or #10 treble. baiting with soured milo lightly will up your odds.

Good luck.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Txpalerider for the info. Like Postalsnap, that is the same setup I have tried several times and have only came away with 6 to 8 cats. LoL Just got to be at the right place at the right time. That's why its called fishing.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

Good job BigOne. Those have some good size to em. They must have filled that ice chest pretty good, That will be some good eatin.


----------



## bigonegotaway (Nov 2, 2005)

rkerhs409 said:


> Way to go, great catch. Do you mind telling bait used, depth, and general area where caught.


Like I said in another thread I don't know the name of the place but rainbowrunner does and the name is:

"Adkins Creek...South shore/main lake point...been rippen em there for a couple of years now...Dale"

Been using Catfish Charlie in about 20' of water. Bait the brush with range cubes from feed store, that's the easiest way to go and don't smell near as bad as others, but does the trick as you can see. We use #4 treble hooks. David


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Yea, we've just about ruined what used to be the best crappie hole on the lake. I'm not sure why that is either, used to catch limits of crappie and a few catfish. Now we catch limits of catfish and a few crappie. Go figure...Dale


----------



## jd hill (Aug 28, 2007)

catfish killer is good bait because he is at the bridge almost every day with his charter and uses his own bait count 23 poles from the left and once again fish straight down with just enough weight to get u to the bottom


----------



## jd hill (Aug 28, 2007)

my bad from the right


----------



## jd hill (Aug 28, 2007)

if looking north


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Just to clarify....*



jd hill said:


> my bad from the right


If your headed North


----------



## jd hill (Aug 28, 2007)

if ur looking under the bridge at the national forrest yes from the right


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sorry JD...I didn't see your last post. I was just clarifying it for them


----------

